# Roller Coaster Tycoon Load saved game - solution



## thahim (Jul 28, 2007)

I had the same problem which many people i see shouting on the forums that they can't load a saved game in windows xp in roller coaster tycoon.

I searched many places at internet for several days but didn't get any solution to it... but got a stupid solution by my self, i just tried loading the saved game, in the 'Hasbro Interactive\RollerCoaster Tycoon\Saved Games' folder of windows directly and opening it with rct.exe and this worked.

Im so much happy and now i can load my saved games without any error.

u guys also try. :up:


----------

